# Updatefunktion programmieren



## jeschi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi! 


Ich habe ein Programm in Java geschrieben und brauche nun dringend eine Update Funktion. Das Programm läuft auf einem Mac mit OS X 10.4. 

Also bis jetzt bin ich soweit das mein Prog erkennt wenn es eine neue Version von ihm gibt und auch bereit ist diese runter zu laden. Problem ist, das es sich ja nicht selbst schließen  und anschließend überkopieren kann. 

Denke ich bin nicht der erste der das Problem hat aber beim googlen habe ich leider nichts finden können da man im Zusammenhang "java update programmieren" leider nur Hinweise zu neuen Updates bekommt .


Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Julien


----------



## zeja (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Idee wäre das Update an einen bestimmten Ort runterzuladen, eine kleines Extra Programm schreiben was das Update dann installieren kann. Dieses Updateprogramm startest du aus deinem Programm und das Update Programm startet nach der Installation wiederum dein Programm.


----------

